# Tantalum Capacitors



## Romix (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all, I cracked lots of different kinds of capacitors today. 






Found this picture in google
All Capacitors seems to have this black Ta2O5 bit, and purple wire going through it.


----------



## Romix (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is pic of purple wire in it.


----------



## Romix (Aug 29, 2014)

few capacitors had silicon die in them, and piece of copper with little silver contact.


----------



## resabed01 (Aug 29, 2014)

Romix said:


> few capacitors had silicon die in them, and piece of copper with contact.
> Very dark grey metal, to dark to be silver. What can it be?



They were probably diodes and not capacitors. Some diodes share the same package type and size as tantalums.


----------



## Romix (Aug 29, 2014)

Few capacitors looks like ceramic MLLC's inside. 
Non magnetic, Palladium?


----------



## etack (Aug 30, 2014)

No the red SMD Ta caps that look similar to MLCCs are low ERS Ta caps mostly are used in high end electronics and medical equipment. Lots of diode get mixed into the black SMD Ta caps it happens. 

Let me know if you need help IDing them. 

Eric


----------



## etack (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry reread what you wrote. 

If they look layered they are not Ta caps. 

Eric


----------



## Romix (Aug 30, 2014)

etack said:


> Sorry reread what you wrote.
> 
> If they look layered they are not Ta caps.
> 
> Eric



Yes they are layered. 
What are they? Non magnetic, grey metal.


----------



## etack (Aug 30, 2014)

Are they SMD or through hole a pic would be great too

Eric


----------



## Romix (Aug 31, 2014)

etack said:


> Are they SMD or through hole a pic would be great too
> 
> Eric


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Sep 4, 2014)

Romix said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> > Are they SMD or through hole a pic would be great too
> ...



Could be a Surface Mount Resistor, or a TVS diode. Doesn't look like a Ta Cap at all.

Dale (Vishay), Ohmite, and IRC all make surface mount resistors in the black package.

TVS diodes can be bidirectional, hence the missing cathode stripe. Hard to tell what exactly it is without some context, board markings, measurement, etc.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Romix (Sep 29, 2014)

Findm-Keepm said:


> Romix said:
> 
> 
> > etack said:
> ...



Layers of metal, which looks like aluminium foil, non magnetic.


----------

